# وظيفة مهندس سلامة لمهندس كهرباء ؟ .. أرجوا المساعدة عاجلا



## م/ أحمد س (20 يناير 2009)

تحياتي الطيبة لكم يا معشر المهندسين والمهندسات ...​ 
أنا من السعودية وخريج حديث من قسم الهندسة الكهربائية تخصص قوى وجاني والحمد لله عرض عمل من الشركة السعودية للكهرباء لكن على وظيفة "" مهندس سلامة"" ضمن قطاع الأمن الصناعي .
وبسأل هل مهام مهندس السلامة هي نفس مهام مشرف السلامة الموجود شرحه في إحدى المواضيع بالمنتدى؟ وما علاقة مهندس السلامة بمهندس الكهرباء ؟

أحد العاملين في هذا الحقل أقلقني جدا بقوله أن وظيفة مهندس سلامة لا علاقة لها بتاتا بالكهرباء ، كما أن العمل في هذا الحقل روتيني جدا لدرجة الملل ، هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟

تصفحت بشكل سريع المواضيع الموجودة بالمنتدى في قسم السلامة المهنية ، وفي الحقيقية أجدها جديدة علي ولا أملك أدنى فكرة عنها ، فهل يؤثر ذلك سلبا على أدائي فيما لو قبلت الوظيفة ؟

أخيرا .. أنا أنوي بإذن الله بعد مرور مدة من الزمن أن أتجه للإتجاه الأكاديمي ، فهل تفيدني هذه الوظيفة للوصول للعمل الأكاديمي ؟

أرجوا الرد أحبتي سريعا .. وأتمنى أن أتواصل مع أصحاب الخبرة في هذا المجال .. وآسف على الإطالة .. وشكرا لكم​


----------



## علي الحميد (21 يناير 2009)

ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة...


----------



## sayed00 (22 يناير 2009)

طلما اخونا على ارسل لك .. اكيد سوف يرشدك على الطريق الصحيح

اما موضوع الروتين ده ليس موجود فى السلامة بل ان كل يوم هناك جديد فى المجال .... مهندس السلامة تخصص الكهرباء مهم جدا فى شركات الكهرباء ... الانتاج و النقل والتحكم و التوزيع الى ان تصل الى البيوت و المستهلكين و اسألنى انا يوميا فى مشاكل فنية بدون الخلفية الفنية البحتة لا تستطيع الوصول الى حل و خصوصا الحوادث الكهربائية

لن اطيل عليك بل لابد ان تدرس و تتعلم حتى تصبح ناجح

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م/ أحمد س (22 يناير 2009)

أشكر الأخ علي و الأخ سيد ...
جزاكم الله خيرا

وفي انتظار باقي اصحاب الخبرة​


----------



## علي الحميد (23 يناير 2009)

الأخوة الكرام sayed00 و أحمد

اعتذر عن عدم مناقشة الموضوع على العلن لأنه يناقش شركة بعينها وليس العمل في السلامة بشكل عام وبالتالي لا يمكن انتقاد أو مدح شركة معينة في مثل هذا الموقع ...


----------

